# bărbatul a alunecat iar arma s-a descărcat



## Bântuit

Salut!

Având asupra sa arma de vânătoare proprietate personală. La un moment dat, bărbatul a alunecat *iar *arma s-a descărcat, provocându-i o plagă împuşcată.

Bănuiesc că [iar] înseamnă [în timp ce] în următorul context.

Am dreptate sau nu?


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Aș zice că înseamnă ceva de genul: "așa că"/"și prin urmare"...

Într-un fel ai dreptate, pentru că arma s-a descărcat în cădere (presupun). Dar arma a pornit_ din cauză_ că a alunecat.


----------



## farscape

Mă gândesc că în acest caz _iar_ are rol de conjuncţie: _şi
_
Omul a alunecat şi arma s-a descărcat

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc la amândoi pentru comentariile prompte!


----------

